

Anyone interested in starting an HN blog network? - hotmind

I notice there are a lot of insightful, readable blogs from the HN clan.<p>I'm thinking our blogs should join forces into one giant armada. We'll bum rush the other big blog networks.<p>What do you people say about it?
======
sivers
Why?

1\. to put ads on the giant armada site and collectively make a little money?

2\. to make sure your blog posts are read by people of like-minds?

It seems that Hacker News is already taking care of #2, so is the only reason
#1?

I'd be glad to cross-post to the giant armada when they seem of interest to
other hackers/entrepreneurs. But I'll still be posting everything on my own
site.

This is what I do at MusicThinkTank - maybe a similar idea. Example:
[http://www.musicthinktank.com/blog/after-15-years-of-
practic...](http://www.musicthinktank.com/blog/after-15-years-of-
practice.html)

There my music-focused posts get another audience that isn't checking my own
personal site.

But then, if there was a Hacker News type site for “music think tank” type
people, there wouldn't be a need for musicthinktank.com.

So is it just for the money?

~~~
chime
I think a filtered/non-spammy PlanetHackerNews would be a good idea. It would
include RSS from people like PG, you, Patrick, DGG etc. When I'm in the mood
to read good article, I just go there and read it. Each of those blog entries
links back to the original site comments and hopefully the HN thread. That way
if I miss a really good HN discussion on some article you wrote because I was
busy working that day, I still get to catch up on the article + discussion
later at my disposal.

As a reader, I don't care how much money any of the syndicated bloggers make
or don't make. Sure, I could just add you guys to my RSS readers but that
means I have to find all the good hackers and manually deal with subscription
etc. Plus I lose on the HN discussions. A PlanetHackerNews would take care of
that. Hell, if someone makes it work well, I'll pay $5/month for it.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I'm doing exactly this. PlanetHN.com is officially registered. Will keep
status updated. No Ads, No Fees.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Officially accepting nominations for blogs to aggregate.

------
ramchip
How about a "Hackers ring"? You'd have a "Hacker news" rotating gif picture on
your page, with arrows that would point towards the next or previous homepage
in the ring. You could also click on the gif to get the whole list. :)

~~~
ddrager
This is brilliant! I'll make a web page on Geocities to advertise it. Just got
this cool animated gif of an "Under construction" sign emailed to me on my
Hotmail account, will be sure to include that on the page as well.

~~~
jaxn
Sounds great!

That reminds me, I HAVE to forward you this hilarious email I got from my
Aunt. Just make sure you really read all the way to the bottom.

------
rmc
Set up your own blog planet software and add RSS feeds for things you're
interested in. You don't need to ask people if they like it. Just do it
yourself. If people like it they will ready it. After a while you will know
from your visitor count if people like your idea.

------
thomasreggi
This morning I was thinking wouldn't it be great if we had a yay query /
diggnation style audio or video podcast breaking down the top stories on
hackernews weekly or daily. Has this ever been done successfully? Would
y-combiner get mad? If your interested in making a pilot episode, see where it
goes let me know. talktr@gmail.com twitter@thomasreggi or cmt with your info.

~~~
alec
I ran the left fold (<http://foldl.org>) for several months; it focused on the
top technical stories from places like here. It was popular (a few thousand
readers each week), but I didn't have time to continue it, and to be honest,
the material gets very repetitive when you look at it hard each week to hand-
pick articles.

------
Rhapso
I just submitted almost the same idea 20 minutes after you, without reading
this post. I think it is a great idea!

~~~
arvinjoar
Ideas are worthless without good execution. ;)

~~~
Rhapso
I disagree, for without ideas there would be no executions. while they might
have low value, they do in fact have a value of some type.

------
aymeric
Love the idea. Something like liferemix.net.

Not all posts should be aggregated. There must be a manual filter in my
opinion.

~~~
hotmind
I agree wholeheartedly.

------
sum1changdmypwd
It would be great if such a network helped startup entrepreneurs earn money
through writing articles. It could mean giving technical / business advice to
other people, or just doing reporting on the industry and markets within it.

------
alttab
I'm in. I'm currently moving my technical articles to another blog so it can
stay on topic. Will post link soon.

Enter the tech shovel: <http://thetechshovel.tumblr.com>

------
adrianwaj
Check out <http://roomcu.slinkset.com/> \- all these users were part of a
friendfeed room I used to run.

\-- The best idea I can think of is this group blog I just setup:
<http://hackerbra.in> (hackerbrain.com) and somehow populate it with the best
hacker blog posts. It might have to be like Hacker Monthly, with someone
spending time grabbing the best posts from a given set of blogs, and ask
permission each time to cross post.

------
pg
What is a blog network?

~~~
aristus
It's like a webring, but with blogs. :D

------
_exec
Love it. I'll keep an eye on this thread for updates.

------
callahad
Looks like user nuclear_eclipse just snagged PlanetHN.com and has it pointing
toward a Linode VM. Hoping something awesome comes of this... :)

------
adrianwaj
How about a group posterous blog?

~~~
olalonde
Or maybe a blog à la alistapart.com but for hackers.

~~~
aristus
alistapart is not a group blog; it's run actually quite like a print
publication, with copy editors, style guides, _high_ expectations and 5-month
(!) lead times between submission and publication. Aside from being published
on the web it is nothing like a blog.

------
openfly
oh and I write at <http://www.music-piracy.com/> in case anyone cares about my
incessant rambling and general twenty something tech angst.

------
Zakuzaa
Introducing the first blog -- LOLhackers.com

:)

------
openfly
What is a blog?

------
hotmind
Any submissions to this new blog empire can be sent to
bookmarkbroker@gmail.com, or leave a comment and link below.

If we get a good response, we should get a team together to make this happen.

~~~
moconnor
Sure, sounds like fun! I write at <http://coderoom.wordpress.com>

------
hotmind
I'm getting a lot of submissions via the bookmarkbroker@gmail.com email. I
will review everything and respond to all emails.

Please allow me some time to look at the possibilities. If you are willing to
invest time, resources and especially technical programming skills to this
venture, communicate this to me in the email above.

Oh yes, and Thank You to everyone who has replied to this thread.

------
Concours
sure great Idea, I'd be glad to have all hackers add their Blogs here:
<http://www.gmbhnews.com/addsite/> under the category Hackers, it's my mobile
blog network webapp.

